# methods on teaching STAY please



## huntertheduck (Dec 11, 2006)

whats up
got about a 12 week lab knows sit and here. But I havnt really gone over stay....and have no idea how to teach it. Any methods or ideas greatly appreciated.

thx


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm sure that 3/4 of the people on this site have much more experience training dogs than I do, but this is the method that works for me. Face the dog and give the "sit" command. You should be bending over and in the dog's face. Once the dog sits, give the command "stay" in a firm voice. At the same time display the stop command with your hand, palm toward the dog, right in front of the dog's nose. Keep repeating "Stay...stay...stay", slowly but firmly, all the while emphasizing the command with small thrusts with your hand. After a few seconds take a step backward while you continue repeating the command and signaling. If the dog breaks, immediately return it to its oringal position, command "sit, stay" and repeat the process. As long as the dog remains sitting you may continue taking a step backward every five/ten seconds or so. Every time the dog breaks immediately start over right in the dog's face.

You do not want to push the dog too much. The first few days you will want to back up to a max of about 3 yards. When you hit three yards and the dog is still sitting you will then call "here" and allow the dog to come to you. Reward it with lots of affection. You may then start over. You can add distance as the dog progresses. You will also start to repeat the "stay" command less and less until you only have to say it once. Don't forget to reward the dog. They look forward to you saying "here" and the affection. Hope this helps. Hopefully someone with more experience will post their advise.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

well theres your problem you're asking him to stay please?!?! you have to be assertive man!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

BigDDL provided some good info.



> still sitting you will then call "here" and allow the dog to come to you.


However, I disagree with this one point...comes from experience. I NOW never release a dog in training from stay with the "come/here" command. Instead go back to the dog, and release him. Because if you say here and he comes to you, you are now rewarding the "come" command and not the "stay" command. Doing this also creates a "creeper" and inhibits steadiness training. Go back to the dog, pet his face/muzzle lightly as he "stays" and say good dog in a low voice. Act calm, this helps calm the dog. Remember, most dogs feed off the handler/trainer.

Then release the dog with OK, get out, etc. (whatever you choose for a release command...just be consistent)

Once the dog is seasoned and reliable, it is OK to call from stay every once in awhile because it's practical in some cases. But remember you have to "walk before you can run" with your training.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

that is a very good point Taddy1340. I've never thought about it in that sense. I've trained a few beagles for hunting rabbits and a couple of pets, but never a bird dog. I think steadiness is more noticeable in a bird dog than a rabbit runner. I'll be sure to remember this for the next time.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

what does "stay" command mean? I have never understood the command, sit, down. platz. whoa are not movements they are positions. For example I give the command to "sit" and that means sit in that position until I tell you to go on. Same with the others, when training if he attempts to move he gets a "argh" and gets put back into the position I want, with no further command.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Another key point is to bring the dog back to the exact spot it was sitting if it breaks and moves, dogs are very place concious. IF you use a small piece of carpet at first the dog will understand sooner it was supposed to stay in that exact spot.

Don't keep repeating the command say it once only very calmly and then enforce it when the dog breaks ( be gentle a pup will break for a while and will not understand the command at first)just keep bringing it back after it breaks and place it on the piece of carpet or scrap plywood board whatever you use.

At first just stand there and when it gets up place it back with one stay command once it gets the idea move acouple feet away and practice from there it will go smoothly once you get that far.

Once its solid on the carpet stop using it and practice the command whereever.

On a twelve week pup two or three times a training session is plenty.

ALways try to finish on a positive note and release the dog with praise.

After the dog start to gets the hand of it change the time spent on stay ie dont; always release at the count of three or five mix it up


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree with the sit command being the stay command as well. If you tell you dog to sit, that should mean stay. If you dog moves after you have told them to sit, they have not obeyed the command. Sit means sit, not put your butt down and get up when I move. My pup knows this and I have never even attempted to use stay. I used to give her the command, move as far away as I wish, drop a treat and let her "sit" until I give her the ok command. I started this in short distances and when she understood she would not be rewarded until she obeyed, it was like clock work. I than progressed to multiple sit and release commands, until she was rewarded. Now a treat is something she gets because I like to give her treats, not as a reward for learned behavior. She is 4 months old and will sit on a retrieve until I give her the go command.

She is better trained than my kids....lol. :sniper:


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

> For example I give the command to "sit" and that means sit in that position until I tell you to go on.


 :beer:


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

To have a dog sit for more than a few minutes at 12 weeks of age is going to be a challange. Increase the amount of time he is on a sit command gradually, he will figure it out.


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

Good point Ryan! I wasn't taking the age into account. You can't expect a 12 week old pup to sit there for an extended amount of time before he decides he's bored and wants to do something else. At 12 weeks...I wouldn't worry about much more then just introducing the concept vs the pup strictly adhering to it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

One thing that you can do also is to get or make a place board. 
This is one thing that can make things easier for you, while teaching sit/stay.
All you have to do is take a piece of plywood and cut a small piece large enough for your dog to sit on and put a couple of 2x4's on edge under it to elevate it a little bit. Then you can teach the dog place which is good to use if you are waterfowling or even training for the baseball diamond.
The dog will tend to creep less if it is up on the place board and you are not by his side. This works good when teaching hand signals.

Don't push too hard at this young age or you may hurt furture progress.


----------

